# should i buy the 240



## Guest (Sep 3, 2002)

i have finaly found 240 for sale in my town 89 240sx 140kmiles for 3200. i dunno if its a good deal really but i want a new car so bad that isnt a damn honda.. im tired of honda really.. i only got one cuz all the aftermarket shit is cheap. and i have been told if i get this car to work on im gonna spend some serious cash. i dont much cash but every penny ill be getting goes to it. i also have good connections in japan now that my uncle lives there and imports stuff for me im starting to import engines will be getting in first shipment next month. so i was planing to drop a sr20det if i go with this car. I dont know much about these cars at all so i wanted to know if there is anything wrong. i need a car that can that can last for daily driving school, work. If yall have any suggestions or tips please do ill take any info on these cars as which i barely know of.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2002)

you wil not regret it but dont pay that much for it that all I have to say


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

If the car is in great condition then get it. 

If you plan to do a swap try to get a car for a deal if the engine is in need of repair.

If you need a car to get to school look for one that is in good condition, but prepare to dump a working engine in favor or a faster one.

The 240sx is a money pit. The parts are not cheap but they are good quality.

There are plenty of mods out there especially if your Uncle is able to connect you with some JDM parts.

Hit me on AIM at stanbo47. I will answer any questions you have.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

I say go for it i was going for a Eg myself but fell in love with the S13 and never looked back....


----------



## GermanSR (May 11, 2007)

a 240 is definetely a good investment fun to drie and modify, unlimited options on the motors, 2jz, SR20, RB25, RB26, CA18 So many options so many mods, just be sure you know you are not getting cheated


----------



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

dood.. this thread is almost 5 years old...


----------

